# Local 134 member getting a state job in 176



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

I got the job! hopefully everything goes well. According to the 6th district getting a state job in a different local is not an uncommon occurrence and I will pay my international dues to my home local and working dues to the local I'm working in. Good bye Railroad, back to making a decent wage on first shift with human being days off!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I've only got one question, why would you live in Chicago?


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

I live in a far suburb 40 miles away. Why would you live in California?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> I live in a far suburb 40 miles away. Why would you live in California?


He's scared of snow?

Congrats on the state job


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

I was stationed in California when I was in the Navy and it was awesome, but I came back to Illinois because that's where I'm from and my whole family lives here. I joined local 134 Chicago because it's the largest local in the area which I hoped meant the most work.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> PipeMonkey134 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in a far suburb 40 miles away. Why would you live in California?
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think the hall really has anything to do with it other that you get our pay scale, but the state benefit package. 

Politics has a lot to do with getting those jobs, especially what primary ballot you have pulled in recent elections.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

No political connections here. I applied, was invited to an interview, and received an offer. I don't have any relatives or friends who work for the state.


----------



## TheWiz (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> No political connections here. I applied, was invited to an interview, and received an offer. I don't have any relatives or friends who work for the state.


That is very very rare for any state job in Illinois. 

Is it a prison or a university job? Those two would cover most (but not all) of the state electrician jobs in our local.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's a troubling site relating to the IBEW.
http://www.ibew47.com/
And, yeah, their business managers are less than supportive.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

you didnt have to give up your card?

when i was looking to leave my local, to go to comed i was going to have to.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> you didnt have to give up your card?
> 
> when i was looking to leave my local, to go to comed i was going to have to.


Not sure exactly how it works but I know you don't have to give up your card to take the state job. I also know that you get the local's wage scale, but all of the benefits are the state benefits.

Not sure I would even think about taking a state job in Illinois at this time. There are a lot more layoffs coming unless the get the budget done. All of the employees of one state university were give 60 day layoff notices yesterday.


----------

